# New Mother



## Elilya2009 (Nov 21, 2009)

I just recently bought a 10g tank, let it cycle and then bought some fish. I have a Platy, a Gourami, an African Dwarf Frog, and a Shrimp. I also seemed to have bought a cute Gold Dust Balloon Molly who seems to be pregnant. Although I have dealed with aquariums, I have NEVER dealed with a pregnant fish before. I have no room or money to buy anything more than a 5g tank, and I've heard that Balloon Mollies can have between 15 and 80 babies! I would love ANY and ALL info! Thanks.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Elilya2009 said:


> I just recently bought a 10g tank, let it cycle and then bought some fish. I have a Platy, a Gourami, an African Dwarf Frog, and a Shrimp. I also seemed to have bought a cute Gold Dust Balloon Molly who seems to be pregnant. Although I have dealed with aquariums, I have NEVER dealed with a pregnant fish before. I have no room or money to buy anything more than a 5g tank, and I've heard that Balloon Mollies can have between 15 and 80 babies! I would love ANY and ALL info! Thanks.


Im no expert but my fish had fry 3 weeks ago and i was scared. I had a platy and a guppie give birth 4 days apart. I actually bought a net and put the fry in their until i was able to get a tank for the fry. We now have 15 fry left, we managed to catch and save over 50. I have a 70litre tank so there was room for the net to sit in when she had them, but while she was giving birth i got a trap, then transfrered the fry over to the net, other than that you can try to add lots of plants for the fry to hide in and let nature take its course. add as many as you can in one corner if you want to try to save any. good luck, im nto that usefull but i hope it helps alittle. x


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

you platy if its a female will give babies. I'd like to note as well balloon mollys are suppose to be round and a gravid spot is the best way to determine pregnancy. If you do not wish to keep the fry the other fish will make a snack of them so nature will let it take its course. If you decide to keep them you can buy a breeder net for them and attach it to the side of the tank and when their full grown give them away


----------

